# Forum-User bieten Probefahrt/Probesitzen an in ...



## Der-Gruni (30. Juni 2013)

moin,

leider liegt der Firmensitz von Transalp24 ja ziemlich weit im Norden. Es gibt jedoch einige kaufinteressierte User die kaum eine Chance haben beim Hersteller direkt eine Probefahrt zu unternehmen, einen Online-Kauf jedoch nicht scheuen, jedoch eine grobe Maßprobe vornehmen möchten.

Welche Forumuser würden eine Probefahrt / ein Probesitzen seines TRANSALP24-Bike anbieten?

Hier bitte nur konkrete Angaben, keine Diskussionen. Kontakt dann per Email oder PN herstellen. 

Bike: Transalp Ambition Hardtail (Custom-Made auf Basis Ambition 4.0)
Grösse: 16"
Federweg: 100 mm Magura Durin X
Farbe: RAL 3003 Rubinrot
Ausstattung: SLX/XT
Bremse. Magura MT2
Räder: 26" Mavic Crosstrail mit Conti-Sport 2.2"
Vorbau: 80 mm, Kurbel 170 mm
Fahrer/in: 164 cm groß, Schrittlänge 74 cm
Standort: 47665 Sonsbeck; NRW; Niederrhein; bei Duisburg


----------



## Teuflor (30. Juni 2013)

Tolle Idee:

Meins darf auch gerne beritten werden 

Bike: Transalp Limited 1.0 2012 
Grösse: 17"
Federweg: atm. 100mm (wird auf 120mm umgebaut) Reba 2013
Farbe: schwarz eloxiert
Ausstattung: komplett XT
Bremse: SLX
Räder: 26" Conti MountainKing
Vorbei: 100mm (wird aber im laufe der Zeit auch noch verändert werden)
Fahrer: 177cm, Schritt 80cm
Standard: 86157 Augsburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedax (30. Juni 2013)

Bike: Transalp Signature II 2012 
Grösse: 18"
Federweg vorne: 150mm - Magura Thor 150mm - 15mm Steckachse
Federweg hinten: 140mm - RS Monarch RT3 HV Tuned
Farbe: schwarz eloxiert
Ausstattung: XT/SLX Mix
Bremse: Avid Elixir 5
Räder: 26" DT Swiss M1900 mit Maxxis Advantage/Ardent
Vorbau: 60 mm
Kurbel 175 mm
Fahrer: 172cm
Standort: 5771 Leogang (Österreich)


----------



## lilarennt (19. Juli 2013)

Bike: Transalp Signature II 2012 
Grösse: 18"
Federweg vorne: 120mm - Magura 
Federweg hinten: 120mm - RS Monarch RT3
Farbe: bunt
Ausstattung: XT/SRAM Mix
Bremse: Avid Elixir 5
Räder: 26" Mavic Crossmax
Fahrer: 182cm
Standort: Berlin


----------



## scapin (21. Juli 2013)

schöne Idee:
TA SignatureII/2012
Rahmengröße 20
Gabel X-Fusion Velvet 140mm
Hinten 120mm
Race Face/XT Antrieb
LRS Easton EA90
Bremse Avid Code
Ich 190/100kg

Standort: Bad Honnef


----------



## Peter1900 (21. Dezember 2013)

*Im  Raum Heidelberg zu Probesitzen und Fahren 
29er 16,5 Rh*


----------



## Jakten (3. April 2014)

Fährt ein Signature in 18" in der Nähe von Dortmund rum?


----------



## Eastwood.357 (3. April 2014)

Moin, Moin!
In Dortmund nicht umbedingt, aber über Ostern bin ich in Bochum.
Vielleicht hilft Dir das.
Melde dich einfach über PN.
Beste Grüße,
East


----------



## reffi (8. April 2014)

Hallo,

definiere "Nähe"  - Arnsberg-Neheim nah genug? Sollten so ca. 40-50 Minuten von Dortmund sein.
btw. ich durfte damals Eastwood.357's Bike schon testen und habe mich direkt verliebt - also in das Bike natürlich 
Meld Dich bei Bedarf einfach per PN.

Viele Grüße aus dem Sauerland
reffi


----------



## Eastwood.357 (8. April 2014)

Ey, erst zum Eis einladen und dann lässt der Kerl nix mehr von sich
hören. Dat sind se, die Arnsberger.
Der Kollege Jakten hat sich allerdings noch nicht bei mir gemeldet.
Beste Grüße,
East


----------



## Jakten (8. April 2014)

Derzeit viel um die Ohren, habe es total vergessen Dir zu schreiben. Ostern bin ich nicht zuhause.
Familien-Ausflug gestaltet sich schwierig mit Kleinkind und Säugling zuhause.
Sorry East, eigentlich nicht meine Art und Weise.

Arnsberg halte ich mal fest, Allerdings ist mein Zeitplan bis Pfingsten recht voll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eastwood.357 (8. April 2014)

Hallo Jakten,
alles kein Problem, Reffi hat ja fast das gleiche Rad. Nur, der Sommer steht vor der Tür. Transalp hat um diese Zeit immer viel zu tun. Je eher Du dich entscheidest, desto eher können die loslegen. Schau dir die Beiträge an. Hinterher wird jeder Tag zur Qual. Wenn die Sonne scheint und das Bike noch auf sich warten lässt.
Beaste Grüße
East


----------



## reffi (8. April 2014)

Eastwood.357 schrieb:


> Ey, erst zum Eis einladen und dann lässt der Kerl nix mehr von sich
> hören. Dat sind se, die Arnsberger.


Hey, hey - so ganz stimmt das ja auch nicht ;-) Die letzte PN zwischen uns habe ich geschrieben 
Zudem bin ich Neheimer, soviel Zeit muß sein (auch wenn die Kommunalreform was anderes sagt)

Nein, aber Du hast ja Recht, war ewig nicht mehr hier im Forum und als ich heute dann mal wieder vorbeischaute fand ich gleich einen Beitrag wo ich meinem Senf dazu geben konnte!
Hoffe alles Gut bei Dir ? 


@Jakten:
ich kann East nur zustimmen, die Wartezeit wird wie Kaugummi  - und nur so als Hinweis, da Du von "bis Pfingsten" schreibst:
Pfingsten würde zumindest bei mir nicht passen, da geht es wieder mit dem Rädchen über den Plackweg zum Diemelsee zelten
Also, schau nochmal in Deinen Planer und finde einen früheren Termin


----------



## Jakten (8. April 2014)

JGA des Schwagers, Ostern, 3 Wochen Urlaub, Hochzeit des Schwagers ...
Dann muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und warten.
Derzeit liegt die Wartezeit mit Wunschfarbe bei 30 Tagen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wäre ich eh im Urlaub


----------



## Jakten (6. Juli 2014)

Probefahrt prima geklappt, danke reffi 

Hat mich überzeugt!


----------



## Xyz79 (9. Juli 2014)

Verkauft


----------



## cmrlaguna (9. Juli 2014)

Hi
Meins ginge in Bochum. Nach Absprache !
Mein Bike :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67438

Grüße , Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chumbajk1 (9. Juli 2014)

trier bei mir
reign x0 und in absehbarer zeit mein chumba wumba f4,die passenden trails sind auch da

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakten (10. Juli 2014)

Nett, aber du bist hier im Transalp-Forum


----------



## chumbajk1 (10. Juli 2014)

oh,da muss ich wohl umziehen.....zählen die weinberge nicht zu den voralpen?

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakten (10. Juli 2014)

Doch doch, aber gemeint ist der Hersteller Transalp http://www.transalp24.de/


----------



## chumbajk1 (10. Juli 2014)

also ein transalp bike kaufen.....ist noch zu früh heute morgen

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gza2007 (12. Juli 2014)

Transalp Ambition Team 29er 2.0 - 2014 gr. 18.5

Rock Shox SID RL (100mm) + PushLoc Lenkerschalter (Lock Out) + 15mm Steckachse / *Farbe: schwarz matt*
*Shimano XTR Trail
CTR Crest
2x 38/24.

In Bochum*


----------



## cmrlaguna (12. Juli 2014)

Gza2007 schrieb:


> Transalp Ambition Team 29er 2.0 - 2014 gr. 18.5
> 
> Rock Shox SID RL (100mm) + PushLoc Lenkerschalter (Lock Out) + 15mm Steckachse / *Farbe: schwarz matt
> Shimano XTR Trail
> ...



Noch ein Bochumer 

Könnte man ja mal eine Runde zusammen drehen !

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Gza2007 (12. Juli 2014)

Klar gerne, wie sieht es mit heute so gegen 19 uhr aus aus ??


----------



## Chaotixx (4. Oktober 2014)

Signature II 27,5 kombatibel mit 160mm

160er Pika DPA
komplette SLX Schaltung

SLX Bremse
Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben mit Flow EX Felgen
Monarch Plus HV RC3
Steht in der Nähe von Frankfurt am Main


----------



## filiale (18. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, ich suche jemand aus der Umgebung Mainz Wiesbaden Frankfurt um auf einem Ambition Team 29 Probe zu sitzen. Es müßte ein 18,5 Zoll sein. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeppV (24. Oktober 2014)

Signature II 650b mit 150/140mm in München Ost

Rahmengröße 18".

Bei Interesse einfach eine PN schicken.

Gruß
Sepp


----------



## nosferatou (25. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

besitzt jemand aus NRW ein aktuelles Signature II 27,5'' zur Probefahrt? Komme aus Bonn...

Viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Jakten (3. Januar 2015)

nosferatou schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> besitzt jemand aus NRW ein aktuelles Signature II 27,5'' zur Probefahrt? Komme aus Bonn...
> 
> ...



Moin Daniel,

ich wohne in Dortmund und habe ein Signature II 27,5" Enduro.
Morgen fängt die Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy an, somit bin ich erst mal bis März "ausgebucht".


----------



## Teuflor (18. Februar 2015)

Hi Zusammen,

ich suche im Großraum Augsburg (50km) ein Summitrider in 16 oder 18" wo ich mich mal drauf setzen dürfte!

Besten Dank!


----------



## Spisas (4. April 2015)

Bike: Transalp Ambition 2014
Grösse: 18"
Federweg: 120 mm Magura TS8
Farbe: Matt schwarz
Ausstattung: X0
Bremse. Formula R1
Räder: 26" Fulcrum Red Metal 3
Vorbau: 100 mm
Fahrer/in: 184 cm groß
Standort: 85375 Neufahrn; Münchner Norden


----------



## olnx (5. April 2015)

ich biete eine probefahrt im *kreis neuwied/am rhein-56598* an:
*transalp summitrider x12* 20,5 (52cm)
*schaltung*: 2x10 slx
*gabel*: rock shox revelation 120-150mm dpa air
*bremse*: magura mt4
*laufräder*: dt swiss spline 1900 27,7 zoll
*vorbau*: 70 mm
*lenker*: 15mm riser 720 mm
*farbe*:braun-oliv
*ich*: 187 cm/78kg


----------



## RomanzoCriminal (28. Juni 2015)

Ich suche eine Probefahrt mit einem Signature II im südlichen Allgäu OAL / OA / KE möglichst größe L oder XL.


----------



## milanp1000 (16. Juli 2015)

Biete auch mal eine Probefahrt an.  Bike steht in Bonn 

LG. Milan

Transalp Ambition Team 29er
Rock Shox SID RLT Air 
Ryde trace xc Felgen - Tune King Kong Naben
Komplett XT
Sattel Selle Italia SLR XP
65 er Vorbau
800 er spank Spike Lenker 
Rock show reverb


----------



## slrzo (16. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht solltest du noch die Größe dazuschreiben. 800er Lenker hört sich für mich zumindest nach Groß an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milanp1000 (16. Juli 2015)

Oh.  Hab ich anscheinend wieder gelöscht. .. 20.5 Zoll.  Bin 193 cm. Passt super. .


----------



## cauw (13. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
würde gerne das 27.5ER ENDURO FULLY SIGNATURE II testen.
Größe M
Wohnort 32427 Minden.
Also Raum Hannover bis Bielefeld.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## nosferatou (24. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich biete zur Probefahrt an:

*2015er Signature II ED (27,5'')*
Rahmen 20''
Vorbau 60mm
720mm Gravity-9 Lenker, 30mm Rise
Magura MT5 Bremsen
SRAM X01 Schaltgruppe
SRAM Roam 40 Laufräder
Conti MountainKing vorne, Conti XKing hinten
RockShox Revelation RCT3 und Monarch RCT3

Das Bike "wohnt" in Königwinter (53639) in der Nähe von Bonn.

Bei Interesse gerne PM.

Viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## milanp1000 (24. August 2015)

nosferatou schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich biete zur Probefahrt an:
> 
> ...


Hi Daniel, 

Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist? 
LG aus Bonn, Milan


----------



## nosferatou (24. August 2015)

Hallo Milan,

ich bin 1,83cm und wiege 88kg.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## cmrlaguna (26. August 2015)

Da ich jetzt auf ein Summitrider umgestiegen bin, 
kann ich das zur Probefahrt anbieten ( aber wieder kommen !!  )
Wäre in Bochum !! NRW !!

Grüße Roland

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76777


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (27. August 2015)

Ich würde den Rahmen gerne mal fahren. Aber ich weiß, dass dies nicht gut enden würde- dann würde das dritte Transalp in der Garage stehen. Also bleibt es leider nur ein Traum...


----------



## cmrlaguna (27. August 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Ich würde den Rahmen gerne mal fahren. Aber ich weiß, dass dies nicht gut enden würde- dann würde das dritte Transalp in der Garage stehen. Also bleibt es leider nur ein Traum...



Nach der Probefahrt steht da nur noch eins 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## HuBu30 (2. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
ich interessiere mich für ein Transalp Summitrider.
Existiert im Süden von D (PLZ 8) oder in Österreich (Tirol oder Salzburg) ein Summitrider in 20 Zoll?
Wäre super, wenn ich mir das Bike einmal anschauen könnte.


----------



## cmrlaguna (3. Oktober 2015)

HuBu30 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich interessiere mich für ein Transalp Summitrider.
> Existiert im Süden von D (PLZ 8) oder in Österreich (Tirol oder Salzburg) ein Summitrider in 20 Zoll?
> Wäre super, wenn ich mir das Bike einmal anschauen könnte.



Ich bin je nach Wetter ( Bei angesagten Dauerregen nicht ! ) in 2 oder 3 Wochen , über´s Wochenende im Chiemgau.
Am Chiemsee. Eventuell wäre da ein Treffen möglich. 

Grüße , Roland


Auf den Bildern noch mit Reverb . Aktuell mit 150er Stealth !
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1899469


----------



## BjL (19. Oktober 2015)

Hallo

Vielen Dank an @nosferatou für die Probefahrt und vielen Informationen!

Wir werden uns die Räder heute bestellen, ein Signature AM und ein ED.

Bilder folgen.

Gruß Bj.


----------



## pxButterkeks (14. November 2015)

Servus Leute.
Suche wen mit einem *Signature *mit einer Rahmengröße von *20"* in Umgebung *Konstanz/Bodensee(78xxx)* oder *Tübingen/Reutlingen(72xxx)*.

Vielen Dank und Grüße,
Lukas


----------



## xtinto (14. November 2015)

Hallo Transalper,

ich interessiere mich für ein Transalp Summitrider AM 27,5 und würde es gern mal Probefahrten.
Größe 18"
PLZ 06 oder auch 04 ( Raum Halle/Leipzig )

Gruß Tinto


----------



## cmrlaguna (10. Januar 2016)

Mal wieder ein anderes zum Probesitzen 
Das Bike steht in Bochum ( NRW )

20Zoll Signature II 650B mit 140er Hinterbau ( 2016er Dämpfer ) und 160er Pike ( 2016er )
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/78202

Grüße , Roland


----------



## hardtails (27. Januar 2016)

hat jemand im ruhrgebiet ein 21,5er summitrider zum probesitzen?
alternativ rhein neckar raum. 
danke


----------



## schaumi (27. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

gibt es jemanden in der *Gegend um Hannover, vorzugsweise  im Schaumburger Land *jemanden, wo ich mir mal das Hardtail Ambition Team x12 in 29 Zoll anschauen kann?

Mich interessiert vor allem  das Design des Unterrohrs...leider sind die Abbildungen auf der Homepage  nicht sehr aussagefähig.

Kann mir jemand vielleicht mal ein paar Bilder des Unterrohrs zur Verfügung stellen?

Würde dann gern das o.g. Bike in den nächsten Tagen bestellen...

Vielen Dank

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eastwood.357 (28. Januar 2016)

Hallo Ronny,
ich habe zwar das o.g. Rad nicht, aber ein Transalp Fully in 16 ".
Deinem Wunsch kann ich also nicht entsprechen, du kannst Dir mein Rad aber gerne anschauen,
um dir ein Bild über die Verarbeitung zu machen.
Ich wohne nicht weit von dem Ort, an dem mein Avatarbild gemacht wurde.
Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## schaumi (28. Januar 2016)

Hi Michael,

danke für Dein Angebot...ist ja quasi Nachbarschaftshilfe ;-)

Da es leider nicht "mein" Modell ist und ich somit nicht die Form und das Design des Hardtails widerspiegelt, werde ich Morgen mal nach Barmstedt fahren und mich bei Transalp mal ein wenig umsehen...

Gruß
Ronny


----------



## Eastwood.357 (29. Januar 2016)

Moin Ronny,
ist sicherlich die beste Lösung. Hatte ich seinerzeit auch gemacht. Netter kleiner Laden und Arnenimmt sich alle Zeit um Fragen zu beantworten. Wünsche Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in Bbg oder Umgebung.
Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## klickfisch (5. Februar 2016)

Am Dienstag bin ich das Signature II beim User @Chaotixx probegefahren und war echt begeistert!
Super netter Kontakt und auch das Bike ist total klasse. Leider haben uns Literweise Regen vom Himmel die Probefahrt erschwert


----------



## JayF (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es im Großraum Augsburg evtl. ein Signature II in 27,5" (idealerweise eins mit 140mm) dass man mal Probefahren könnte. 200km Umkreis sind durchaus ok.

Beste Grüße 

Jürgen


----------



## Chaotixx (5. Juni 2016)

Komme aus Frankfurt. Habe das Signaturen II in 27,5 mit 160mm in M. 
Wenn Interesse besteht einfach melden ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayF (5. Juni 2016)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Komme aus Frankfurt. Habe das Signaturen II in 27,5 mit 160mm in M.
> Wenn Interesse besteht einfach melden ;-)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Erst mal Danke für das Angebot! Frankfurt ist natürlich schon ne gute Strecke. Und der Rahmen ist mir in M zu klein. Bräuchte L (hatte ich vergessen anzugeben). Aber zur Not komme ich gerne darauf zurück.

Schönen Sonntag noch.....


----------



## Amock (23. Juni 2016)

Ich biete dann mal in Berlin ein Ambition Team 29er in 21,5" zum Probesitzen an!


----------



## theraser (13. Juli 2016)

Habe wieder ein Signature II 26" mit 18" Rahmen bekommen, wer es mal in Frankfurt am Main probefahren möchte, kann sich gerne melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pehaielipepe (29. August 2016)

Jemand im Raum Innsbruck, dessen transalp Ambition X12 (18,5") man mal besichtigen bzw Probesitzen könnte?


----------



## sammy12300 (15. Oktober 2016)

Meine Frau würde gerne ein Enduro in 16 oder 18 Zoll probefahren. Wir kommen aus Arnsberg (Sauerland). Gibt es jemanden im Umkreis von ungefähr 100 km mit einem neueren Rad von 2015 oder neuer? Wir würden uns sehr freuen!


----------



## mirama1995 (6. November 2016)

Biete mein Sinature II zum probefahren an. 21,5"/ 140mm / XT Ausstattung. Steht in Emsdetten, Münsterland.

Gruß Frank




 

ist jetzt aber nicht mehr so schön sauber.


----------



## reffi (15. November 2016)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> Meine Frau würde gerne ein Enduro in 16 oder 18 Zoll probefahren. Wir kommen aus Arnsberg (Sauerland). Gibt es jemanden im Umkreis von ungefähr 100 km mit einem neueren Rad von 2015 oder neuer? Wir würden uns sehr freuen!



@sammy12300: mein 18" Signature II  ist nicht Baujahr 2015 oder neuer, sondern aus 2013, aber falls Ihr doch mal Interesse habt- einfach melden - steht in Arnsberg-Neheim
hier mal das Bike: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/transalp-bike-galerie.459048/page-52#post-12890994

ach ja: 26"

Viele Grüße
reffi


----------



## sammy12300 (15. November 2016)

Super! Vielen Dank, wir werden uns mal melden!


----------



## PatrolY61 (28. Mai 2017)

PLZ 26180 Rastede-Hahn. Signature II 650B 3.0 in 18". XT Ausstattung, MT5 Bremse, einfache Sattelstütze, Fussion Griffe, Ergon SM3-S Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (29. Juni 2017)

Hat jemand ein Signature II Fully in Größe L (20 Zoll) auf das ich mich mal für eine kleine Tour setzen darf?
Werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass mein Rahmen in M zu klein ist.. :-/
Komme aus Hessen- alles was Näher als Hamburg ist, passt!


----------



## cmrlaguna (29. Juni 2017)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Signature II Fully in Größe L (20 Zoll) auf das ich mich mal für eine kleine Tour setzen darf?
> Werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass mein Rahmen in M zu klein ist.. :-/
> Komme aus Hessen- alles was Näher als Hamburg ist, passt!



Wenn dir Bochum passt ? Wäre kein Problem. Hättest nach Brilon fahren sollen


----------



## BjL (30. Juni 2017)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Signature II Fully in Größe L (20 Zoll) auf das ich mich mal für eine kleine Tour setzen darf?
> Werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass mein Rahmen in M zu klein ist.. :-/
> Komme aus Hessen- alles was Näher als Hamburg ist, passt!



Westerwald PLZ 56244.... Signature Enduro in L.

Gruß


----------



## Chaotixx (30. Juni 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> Westerwald PLZ 56244.... Signature Enduro in L.
> 
> Gruß



Danke!
Ich schreib dir eine PN!


----------



## beat82 (9. Juli 2017)

Hej,
kann mit jemand in Mitteldeutschland (Leipzig, Halle) eine Probefahrt auf einem Summitrider x12 Enduro in S oder M anbieten?
Das wäre wunderbar!


----------



## xtinto (9. Juli 2017)

Ja kann jemand   meiner einer.
Habe ein Summitrider in S; allerdings kein Enduro sondern AM mit 150mm FW.
Fotos sind genug in den Transalp Galerien. Wohne in Merseburg


----------



## Chaotixx (13. Juli 2017)

Da ich mich leider von meinem Transalp Signature II Enduro trenne, sind Probefahrten nur noch bis ca. Mitte August möglich.
Baue einen neuen Rahmen komplett neu auf, werde aber noch über den Aufbau berichten und es hier posten.
Die Zeit mit dem Transalp war toll, jetzt wurde es aber mal Zeit für etwas neues- der Rahmen landet bald im Bikemarkt, falls Interesse besteht..


----------



## BjL (11. August 2017)

Evtl. wirst du hier geholfen.


Lucinator schrieb:


> Liebe Transalp Ambition Team x12 Fahrer,
> 
> falls jemand aus dem Raum Würzburg ein Ambition in 20,5zoll fährt: ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich kurz Probesitzen dürfte.
> Gerne auch bei einer schönen gemeinsamen Tour. Fahre ein Rocky Mountain Vertex 950 was dann selbstverständlich auch getestet werden darf.
> ...


----------



## Deleted 290876 (19. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

hat im Süden, Großraum Heilbronn, jemand ein 29'er Ambition Team X12 in 18,5" zum Anschauen und Probefahren?
Vll sogar mit Starrgabel?
Kann als "Gegenleistung" einen Summitrider 26' in 18" mit 160'er Pike anbieten...evtl. sogar zum Verkauf...

Besten Dank und Gruß
Sven


----------



## JayF (20. Januar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es die Möglichkeit im 100 km Umkreis von Augsburg mal ein Summitrider in 20" Probe zu rollen?

Danke und Beste Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Minimi800 (26. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch grad am Überlegen, mir ein Trail-Hardtail fürs schlechte Wetter zu besorgen
und hier auf das Transalp Ambition gestoßen.

Gibt es hier einen Transalp Besitzer in meinem Umkreis, der mich mal probesitzen lässt?
PLZ: 85125
Größe: 1,92m, am besten dann ein XL bzw. 21,5 Zoll

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe
und schöne Grüße
Thomas


----------

